# Romanesco: fermete nà vorta a magnà



## spero

fermete nà vorta a magnà


I do believe this only means, "stop here and have something to eat".  However, I thought I would ask the experts as I've never seen "vorta" before and don't understand how it is used in Romanesco.

Thanks!


----------



## entrapta

It means "una volta" meaning "some day" "some time" in the (near) future, you can drop by and dine with us. In Italian: "Fermati a mangiare una volta".


----------



## Akire72

It's an invitation: "why don't you come and stay for dinner one day?"


----------



## danalto

Akire72 said:


> It's an invitation: "why don't you come and stay for dinner one day?"


...or lunch.


----------

